# Youtube in My Country



## DonLeon (Apr 9, 2008)

hello guys
Do you know about the incident in my country?
recently there was a Movie (Fitna) that make my country in CHAOS T_T

Because of that movie the government take a stupid and meaningless action. I think the government didn't graduate from the university eh? they bribe the rector maybe?

They blocked Youtube !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Their reason was Youtube hosted Fitna video .

I think there weren't any mistakes in that Film. I think that film said the truth

Do you agree about this action? 

oh yeah they didn't  block youtube only but rapidshare,multiply,metacafe and myspace too

Almos all of Indonesian didn't agree bout this action
My Government is SUCKzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
F*ck them all !!!!!!!!

sorry my grammar is badddd


----------



## fischju (Apr 9, 2008)

They actually broke youtube everywhere, and the site was down for hours. 


(In Indonesia, youtube rick rolls you! .....wait...)


----------



## Veho (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah, I read about that in the papers. That's just plain stupid. Your government sucks.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 9, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> They actually broke youtube everywhere, and the site was down for hours.


I thought that was Pakistan.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah I know about it. Geert Wilders the Director of the "movie" (it's 15min. and looks more like a very nice presentation) is dutch. Wilders has some views about things like imigrants and beliefs of people. In the Fitna movie he looks for quranic motivations for terrorism, islamic around the world, and Islam in the Netherlands. Long story short: he doesnt like the belief and rather see it gone. This ofcrouse leads to much controversy in the netherlands and in other countrys like yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He has been threatend with death and is always under survialence and shit, so it's kinda sad to see freedom of speech going out of the windom. On the other hand he doesnt show much respect to muslim people, who ofcourse in majority are good people.

The debate he has started is still going stron in the netherlands and apparently around the world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit:

btw this is where all the fuzz is about :S : http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=216_1207467783


----------



## Westside (Apr 9, 2008)

There are idiots who blindly follow Islam, and then there are wise Islamic scholars who are wise and follow Islam for the right reasons.  In the name of Allah who is the most gracious and merciful.  Punishing these kinds of anti-religious people as humans is a sin in it self.  This shows how fucking ignorant westerners are and how they judge some one without even knowing them.  However, what Indonesia did was also wrong in its own right.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 9, 2008)

It's called a 'National Boycott'.


----------



## Veho (Apr 9, 2008)

Seazn said:
			
		

> It's called a 'National Boycott'.


Boycotts are usually voluntary, not state-imposed.


----------



## Lyuse (Apr 9, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> There are idiots who blindly follow Islam, and then there are wise Islamic scholars who are wise and follow Islam for the right reasons.  In the name of Allah who is the most gracious and merciful.  Punishing these kinds of anti-religious people as humans is a sin in it self.  This shows how fucking ignorant westerners are and how they judge some one without even knowing them.  However, what Indonesia did was also wrong in its own right.



That "clip" only has one good muslim in it the rest of them are lunatics who go around killing people for no reason


----------



## laminaatplaat (Apr 9, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> There are idiots who blindly follow Islam, and then there are wise Islamic scholars who are wise and follow Islam for the right reasons.  In the name of Allah who is the most gracious and merciful.  Punishing these kinds of anti-religious people as humans is a sin in it self.  This shows how fucking ignorant westerners are and how they judge some one without even knowing them.  However, what Indonesia did was also wrong in its own right.



With this post you did exactly the same thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1) they judge some one without even knowing them


----------



## Veho (Apr 9, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> 2)This shows how fucking ignorant westerners are


----------



## fischju (Apr 9, 2008)

veho said:
			
		

> laminaatplaat said:
> 
> 
> 
> > 2)This shows how fucking ignorant westerners are


----------



## Westside (Apr 9, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Veho (Apr 9, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Westside (Apr 9, 2008)

veho said:
			
		

> offtopic84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## laminaatplaat (Apr 9, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> laminaatplaat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Veho (Apr 9, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Toronto, Ontario, Canada.  Why would this matter?
> Dunno, I was just interested.
> 
> 
> ...


Why not blame the media? They suck. 

Yeah, okay, all the knowledge is out there for anyone willing to inform themselves, and if someone is ignorant it's his or her own fault, but I believe the media is biased (doesn't matter which way), and are deliberately misleading. Either to back up their biased claims, or to create artificial scandals to boost ratings.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 9, 2008)

Heh...I love how every forum thread on the internet turns into America bashing.


How stupid...The Muslims and Jewish are suicide bombing each other over religion (oh BTW they are killing innocent people when they do this), but the west is ignorant?


----------



## laminaatplaat (Apr 9, 2008)

veho said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maybe the media in Croatia but some newspapers like the NRC in the Nehterlands is good and ofcrouse the Public Broadcasting (we've got 3 of those channels) that are supposed to be as unbiased as they can be. That is different broadcasting groups show programs on does channels from different perspectives.(like christian, atheist, young people, etc etc) And alot of programs on those channels are indeed good. Ofcourse there is alot of shouvleware shit that is shouting things that could be less true. And the only way to form a  solid opinion about something is to hear other peoples point of view anyway!


----------



## Westside (Apr 9, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> Heh...I love how every forum thread on the internet turns into America bashing.
> 
> 
> How stupid...The Muslims and Jewish are suicide bombing each other over religion (oh BTW they are killing innocent people when they do this), but the west is ignorant?


Yes, and the one who said Muslim and Jewish are suicide bombing each other over religion.  So who come they are alive if all of them are like this?  What I'm saying is that Westerners are ignorant because so far all western non-muslims I've met thinks that all muslims are like that.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 9, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Bob Loblaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't know a single person who thinks all Muslim people are like that. I didn't say "all" anywhere in my statement. My statement is 100% factually correct. Unlike yours of "all westerners are ignorant because they think all Muslims are like that." Which qualifies you with the same ignorance.


----------



## Westside (Apr 9, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made a mistake in my post, look at the edited version.  I don't know why, but people I've talked to or even listened to over other friends make fun of muslims in this manner.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 9, 2008)

youtube, rapidshare, multiply, metacafe and myspace all taken out?

*finds plane ticket for Indonesia.

I already commented in another thread on the film and Islam in general and see no need to repeat myself.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=81166&hl=

Anyhow is it not just find a proxy/use openDNS time? I am afraid having seen about 13 of these stories (even in places like Finland: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/02/18/fi...ensor_activist/ ) over the last few months I have not bothered to keep up with them all.


----------



## Strokemouth (Apr 9, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> I made a mistake in my post, look at the edited version.  I don't know why, but people I've talked to or even listened to over other friends make fun of muslims in this manner.



That doesn't mean all westerners are ignorant, it just means the westerners you're hanging around are ignorant.


----------



## Westside (Apr 9, 2008)

Strokemouth said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that what I said in my EDITED post?


----------



## Mars (Apr 9, 2008)

Try using a proxy to bypass it.

EDIT: FAST beat me to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 9, 2008)

veho said:
			
		

> Seazn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes but National Boycotts aren't voluntary through the citizens, it's voluntary through the government.
It's like any other governmental decision; some will argee, some won't.

Oh and sites like Rapidshare block proxy servers.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 10, 2008)

Well if you still want to use Youtube just get a proxy.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 10, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Bob Loblaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how many "westerners" have you talked to about this? one?


----------



## DonLeon (Apr 10, 2008)

althrough i'm an indonesian but i'm not Islam and i'm Katholic and i can say that i hate THEM !!!!!!! forever
they kill everypeople withouth reason in the name of Allah 

i think agree with Fitna movie ^^.
the events in the movies are facts , no doubt about it 

oh yeah using youtube proxy is slower than the normally does

i hate to say it but all of the terrorists were Muslim who kill in the name of allah


----------



## MaHe (Apr 10, 2008)

DonLeon said:
			
		

> althrough i'm an indonesian but i'm not Islam and i'm Katholic and i can say that i hate THEM !!!!!!! forever
> they kill everypeople withouth reason in the name of Allah
> 
> i think agree with Fitna movie ^^.
> ...


Don't be so ignorant. Terrorism is not only practiced by Muslim extremists. Forgot the Chechens in Russia, Basque extremists in Spain and IRA in Ireland?
Also, in my opinion, the word terrorist is frequently abused by the media ...


----------



## cruddybuddy (Apr 10, 2008)

MaHe said:
			
		

> DonLeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, just like how not all rapists are men.


----------



## DonLeon (Apr 10, 2008)

but most of them right??
so i can say that islam is  terrorrist's religion because most of them were terrorrists


----------



## Artheido (Apr 10, 2008)

DonLeon said:
			
		

> but most of them right??
> so i can say that islam is  terrorrist's religion because most of them were terrorrists



lolno. There are millions of Muslims across the globe. If most of them were terrorists, the world would be black and ash would be falling from the skies.

You prejudice, find some facts before you lay your stupid opinions.


----------



## DonLeon (Apr 10, 2008)

some facts?
yes muslim in my country of course. they are not terrorist but they did anything they want that break Human Rights in Indonesia althrough they didn't kill someone but they are the root of the Chaos !!!! like the terrorrist do !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







do you know? an organization like Islam Front Protector in Indonesia?
they broke people's cars and motorcycles when they did the demonstration
They do it in the name of Allah too

hearing that made me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







please watch Fitna Movie first u will know what islam like
sorry no offense but that is the fact

if you want more facts about it visit this
www.faithfreedom.com


----------



## Jdbye (Apr 10, 2008)

Seriously, they can't just do something like that.
Blocking a very popular website because of ONE video, and they think people will accept it? I hope they die of AIDS.


----------



## Lyuse (Apr 10, 2008)

Don't talk to this DonLeon guy let him believe what he thinks is right even if he's wrong


----------



## martin88 (Apr 10, 2008)

Indonesia is a muslim country? 

Are there terrorist problems there?


----------



## kikuchiyo (Apr 10, 2008)

DonLeon said:
			
		

> i hate to say it but all of the terrorists were Muslim who kill in the name of allah



The biggest terrorist group before 9/11 were the Tamil Tigers in Sri Lanka.  Not Muslims.  Even Buddhism has terrorists (Aum Shin, recently and in Japanese history Nobunaga went after the temples because they kept interfering in politics, sometimes violently).  Conversely, most Muslims are peace loving people.  I should know, I am one. 

I think you're a troll, DonLeon.  I don't trust newbies who come promoting or selling things.

That said, anyone who has done a minute of research on this "movie," knows that the director is a far right bigot.  He made the movie to impress other idiots  back home, to bolster his cred as a right wing hate monger, and to fan the flames of "cultural war" that some people feel in Europe.  It's not an overstatement to call him a neo-Crusader, frankly.

Indonesia is a Muslim country (in fact I think it's the biggest or second biggest behind India).  And it's stupid to ban YouTube.  Indonesia is only doing this to take attention away from its own infrastructure problems.

It's stupid to bash "the West," because the West is as stupid a concept as "the East."  That said, there is virulent strain of thought in America and Europe, even among sometimes otherwise reasonable people, that a country is backwards or stupid because they don't conform to the standards in "advanced" countries.  Also many people in those countries seem to forgot that many current ethnic/religious conflicts began because of American/European imperialism in the 18th and 19th century (ethnic violence in the Indian subcontinent, conflicts in the Middle East, much of Africa).


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 10, 2008)

almost every race has been dragged through the mud. The jews, indians, americans and more have gone through horrible things and like they say history repeats itself. How the americans committed genocide themselves seems to be forgotten. Point is there are horrible people in the world who want you to point fingers towards a minority or indiginous people cause that's how democracy works, the majority governs over the minority.

To make my point we have outsheep the sheep, and it will not change unless you start to think for yourself. If you think muslims are cold blooded murderers go visit a mosk nearby you and see for yourself, don't take someones word for it especially politicians who ultimately just want their seats.

Now people the supposed politician who made fitna didn't even complete high school, no university education whatsoever (for the dutch; MBO verpleegkunde en daar houdt het op.) Now this shouldn't mean anything if the politician had the right mindset but what this guy does is play on peoples fear for something they don't know or don't want to know. In the end we end up pointing fingers along with everyone else without taking the time to understand what's really going on. 

And what i find funny is that some very good people on this forum, people who help others laugh with yuo in the test forums and such are Muslims. Westside is a muslim and i don't regard him in any way evil. GBAtemp is a great example of how people from different background cultures and truth come together in a uniform understanding site. So whenever someone says muslims are evil check gbatemp and know that u yourself know muslims who friggin play Mario instead of holding AK-47 or a strap on bomb.

Point is it''s easy to take someones word cause that means they have to do the thinking for us, think for yourself people. Muslims are not a different specie we are all human and how we regard others evil even they regard others evil though probably a sick minority.

Oh and people the US does not regard every muslim state as a enemy. Saoudie Arabia (the most extreme country where they chop your hand off for stealing a candle) is a very very very close friend of the US. A country where religion and state are one, the religion whom the majority finds threatening.

So let's not go on a witchhunt (Salem?) and show that people from different cultures and religions can coexist..


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 10, 2008)

Mehdi said:
			
		

> So let's not go on a witchhunt (Salem?)



The Spanish Inquisition might be a better example, than Salem.


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 10, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Mehdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




good one thanks I thought about it but forgot it.


----------



## GearFourth (Apr 10, 2008)

I just had to post, I really had to after seein' what DonLeon wrote. 

DonLeon, you're an idiot. There.

Talkin' like Allah is a whole other God than your own Catholic God.
I'm not Muslim, but even I know they are the same. 

But I know that in that's how ten year olds often think, bein' influenced by the media 'n all.

And most of them are terrorist? That's like sayin' almost each and every Muslim you see have bombin' plans.

I feel sorry for you, you're truly pathetic.


----------



## DonLeon (Apr 10, 2008)

Don't you know?
there are many criminals in indonesia who said that they did criminal for the sake of Allah
ex killing a person who doesn't have a religion

@martin88
*indonesia is not a muslim country* but most of them are muslim.
Although indonesia is not a muslim country but many muslims here said that indonesia is a muslim country so we(non muslim indonesian) must obey islam law. So they do something as they like to nonmuslim.
Fortunately we(non muslim) didn't have to obey islam law because this is not muslim country ^^
If Indonesia was a muslim country, I wouldn't live here

@jdbye
i agree with you.
when davinci codes entered indoesia, catholic people didn't angry or doing something bad because of the film but they like the film like my friends.

@all
i don't care if you say that i'm an idiot
oh yeah i said most of them not all of them right ??
so if you are not one of it don't get angry i know that in gbatemp there are many muslims too but i think they aren't bad like the one in my country

4 words :
my government is suckzzz !!!!!!


----------



## crescentsaber (Apr 10, 2008)

@DonLeon

Most of your arguments sounds like it came from a teenager point of view, and trust me, those kind of arguments mostly aren't well accepted.

I'm a Catholic, and I've had my share of conflict with Muslims, but after that being said, I too- have muslim friends that I can laugh with, have fun with. I would suggest that you try to have that kind of friendship with a muslim, then you will see and understand that its not the religion, its the people.

So yeah... just my 2 cents. Oh, and I have to agree that our goverment suck big time. ( please don't use IS like you did TWICE )

... what ? Oh, I'm Indonesian as well.


----------



## Mars (Apr 10, 2008)

DonLeon said:
			
		

> some facts?
> yes muslim in my country of course. they are not terrorist but they did anything they want that break Human Rights in Indonesia althrough they didn't kill someone but they are the root of the Chaos !!!! like the terrorrist do !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Don't be ridiculous. You're basing your opinion on a select group of criminals. Saying that they "did it in the name of Allah" by no means proves that 
all Muslims are terrorists or that the Islamic Doctrine preaches terrorism. Rather it proves that these people are misinterpreting the religion. You are one of the
many narrow-minded fools who associates Islam with any bad actions a Muslim does. Take your biased and naive opinions elsewhere DonLeon.

As for the YouTube ban, I must say that that is just ridiculous. Implementing a ban on popular websites because of one video is just pretty absurd.


----------



## yus786 (Apr 11, 2008)

DonLeon you are very wrong when you say most muslims are terrorists

how can you say that i do not understand

and indonesia has more muslims than any other country iirc


yus786


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 11, 2008)

yus786 said:
			
		

> DonLeon you are very wrong when you say most muslims are terrorists
> 
> how can you say that i do not understand
> 
> ...


I think that is why he thinks that way. He is from Indonesia and he sees a lot of muslim terrorist activity.
But he said in an earlier post that he knows not all muslims are terrorists, it's just his english is bad so when he is trying to say there are muslims that do terrorism in the name of allah it comes out sounding like he is saying every muslim is like that. 

heh I read like this whole thread earlier today hehe


----------



## kikuchiyo (Apr 11, 2008)

Point 1: God is Allah etc.  It's different words for the same thing.  
Point 2: There are certainly others that have killed for "God" or some religious idea; abortion clinic bombings, this whole war on terror is believed by some neocons to speed along the rapture, the afore mentioned Aum Shin.


----------



## DonLeon (Apr 11, 2008)

thanks boblaw for defending me ^^

haha it's just my english is bad T_T


@cresentsaber
what? you are indonesian as well?
hello bro apakabar ^^ koq negara lu malah jadi aussie gt? apa lu tinggal disana?? ato cmn study??

back to topic

IS? do you mean the religion right?

me too have muslim friends too. but many of them were annoying


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 11, 2008)

kikuchiyo said:
			
		

> Point 1: God is Allah etc.  It's different words for the same thing.
> Point 2: There are certainly others that have killed for "God" or some religious idea; abortion clinic bombings, this whole war on terror is believed by some neocons to speed along the rapture, the afore mentioned Aum Shin.




Sorry might be out of topic but what do you mean by rapture and Aum Shin.


----------



## Mars (Apr 11, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> yus786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know. As weak as his English is, he did blatantly claim that Islam is the root of all evil. Even after he corrected himself, he said most muslims are terrorists. 
His opinions are still incredibly naive. He even said that the way Muslims are portrayed is fact. It is obvious, despite the language barriers, that DonLeon upholds outrageous 
beliefs.


----------



## Omgwtfisthat (Apr 11, 2008)

i just watched fitna cos i was curious wat it was abt after reading this.......... and.......... =[


----------



## Artheido (Apr 11, 2008)

DonLeon said:
			
		

> but *most of them right*??
> so i can say that islam is  terrorrist's religion because most of them were terrorrists
> 
> 
> ...



Either 1, you're racist but you don't realise it, or 2, you have an extremely bad experience with Muslims around your neighbourhood which is causing you to prejudise (not a real word but you know what I mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
I'm thinking it's 2 with a bit of  1.


----------



## DonLeon (Apr 11, 2008)

Mars said:
			
		

> Bob Loblaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey i don't know what are you saying please use easier language
i can't understand it 

@seaszn
ehm yes i didn't mispronounce but my grammar is so terrible. in my english class named Kelt i didn't pass twice

yes you're right i have an extremely bad experience with muslim
that's why i hate them althrough not all of them becozzz not all of them are bad
but they still cannot avoid that most of them are bad like the one in my country

do you know? hackers,rapists,burglars,thieves,killers,hijackers,drugs dealers
in my country are 90% muslim in fact

hey what is goblish?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 11, 2008)

*Globish* = *Glo*bal Engl*ish* = simplified form of English that some French guy invented.

It only includes the 1,500, or so, most common English words.


----------



## Renegade_R (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey...if you can't fight your government, get around it...

http://hotspotshield.com/

Try this software...its generally free...I use it to change my IP address to a US IP address so I can pass information on sites that are blocked.  It might work.  I'm pretty sure it doesn't work in China though cause of the 'great firewall of China' but Indonesia might have a less elaborate filtering system.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 11, 2008)

Seazn said:
			
		

> DonLeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, in America, most convicts and people in prison are black. Sounds racist, right? It's not though it's a statistic and, sadly(because it could very well be due to a racist judicial system, I really don't know), it's factually correct. So, maybe in his country most muslims are terrorists? :shrug: It doesn't mean it's a bad religion by any means. And it certainly doesn't mean all of them. But it could be a factually correct statistic in his country.

I'm really not sure of this and I'm really not educated enough on the subject or of Indonesian history to say anything for sure.


----------



## Mars (Apr 11, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> Seazn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even if most convicts are African American, most African Americans are not convicts. You see, Indonesia has tons of Muslims, and even _if_ most of the terrorists are
Muslim, then the country,like Seazn said, "would be black and ashes will be falling from the sky". In a country populated by Muslims, there is no way most of them would be terrorists. Like I said earlier, DonLeon is basing his opinion on solely
the criminals. There is no way that his outrageous claims are factual.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 11, 2008)

^
definitely a good point.


----------



## kikuchiyo (Apr 13, 2008)

Mehdi said:
			
		

> Sorry might be out of topic but what do you mean by rapture and Aum Shin.



Google is your friend.

Some neoconservatives believe that starting a war in the middle east, they can start the Christian rapture, in which Jesus returns to earth and the believers are allowed to go to heaven.  

Aum Shin is a Japanese terrorist group, influenced by Buddhist and Hindu theology.  wikipedia


As for Don's stuff, I do know a little bit about Indonesia; 99% of the Muslims are like 99% percent of Muslims everywhere, just like everyone else, normal.


----------

